# The replica cave art of Grotte Chauvet



## Brian G Turner (Apr 11, 2015)

Saw this piece on the BBC, about how the French government has opened a replica of the Grotte Chauvet cave, along with its art. Apparently, it's the oldest cave art in the world:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-32248963

The artwork looks fascinating - more like something from the 20th century than 32,000 years ago.

More links
http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/1426
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chauvet_Cave
http://lacavernedupontdarc.org/en/
http://www.ctvnews.ca/sci-tech/fran...aintings-from-disputed-chauvet-cave-1.2320749


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 11, 2015)

It's amazing. While I don't believe in a "young" Earth based on simplistic interpretation of Genesis, I wonder what the margin for error is?
Could it be 10,000 years or 50,000?


----------



## svalbard (Apr 12, 2015)

Werner Herzog made an excellent documentary about these caves a couple of years back. The Caves of Forgotten Dreams is well worth a look.


----------

